# Dunkin Donuts Vanilla Chai, can I have it?



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the deal with chai tea? I've read in several places that chai isn't good while pregnant. Well, I have been craving the Dunkin Donuts Vanilla Chai so badly but have been refusing because of how I read chai isn't good while pregnant. I'm not sure what's in the DD chai. Should chai be avoided during pregnancy, including the DD Vanilla Chai? I can't see how it could do any harm at 22 weeks pregnant, maybe the first trimester though?







No idea.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure where you got the impression that chai was a no-go... are you thinking of the caffeine? True chai, made with tea, would have less caffeine than coffee, but if you've avoided all caffeine so far I guess it could make you a little jumpy.

Here's the ingredient list for the DD vanilla chai:

*INGREDIENTS:* Skim Milk, Vanilla Chai Powder {Sugar, Creamer [Hydrogenated Coconut Oil, Corn Syrup Solids, Potassium Caseinate (a milk derivative), Sugar, Dipotassium Phosphate, Sodium Silicoaluminate, Propylene Glycol Monstearate, Mono and Diglycerides, Salt, Carrageenan, Soy Lecithin, Artificial Flavor], Brown Sugar, Sweet Cream Powder [Pasteurized Sweet Cream, Skim Milk Solids, Sodium Caseinate (a milk derivative), Soy Lecithin], Instant Tea, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Honey Powder, Cinnamon, Xanthan Gum, Cloves}.

Lots of stuff in there. Instant tea is waaaay down on the list, so if you're worried about caffeine, it's probably minimal. If you're craving it, I don't see the harm in indulging once in a while.


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

I don't think there's any harm in it.

Real chai is made with milk, sugar, black tea, cinnamon, cardamom, clove, black pepper and other spices. Black tea has caffeine but caffeine has only been proven a risk in large doses and early in pregnancy.

I really believe in giving into cravings (with moderation, I suppose!). Enjoy!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I've read that Chai is a "no no" because of the star anise. There apparently isn't enough known about the safety of it during pregnancy. I don't see it in the ingredient list for DD's so if you're ok with a little bit of caffeine I think you're set!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

... and now I am craving one in the worst way! Thank Goddess for a DD right up the road!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vermillion*
> 
> I've read that Chai is a "no no" because of the *star anise*. There apparently isn't enough known about the safety of it during pregnancy. I don't see it in the ingredient list for DD's so if you're ok with a little bit of caffeine I think you're set!


That's what I read...I knew it was something besides the caffeine. Thank you! I actually just had my DD Chai, and it was delicious!







Thanks for putting my mind at ease, ladies! I've been holding out on it for months now.


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

I clicked on this thinking, "It better be ok because when we visit my husband's family in 2 weeks, its on my list to get!" I can't get them in Canada.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

You can make your own chai! It's really very easy if you already have whole spices on hand, and they are easy to get otherwise, try an Indian/Asian grocer if you can't find them elsewhere - then you don't get all of that chemical crap in it (and my recipe doesn't have star anise), and you can use whatever tea you like, it doesn't have to be black tea, and you can sweeten it to taste with your favorite sweetener (I always find the premixed stuff way too sweet) and use your preferred milk.

*Chai Tea*

Boil 6 cups of water. Turn off the heat and toss in about 6 slightly crushed pods of cardamom, 6 whole cloves, 1 cinnamon stick, and 12 peppercorns (estimations are fine, I often toss a few more of each in except the cinnamon). Let it sit for at least 15 minutes, a few hours is fine.

Bring to a boil again, then turn off heat and add tea (loose or bags). Let it sit for 4 to 5 minutes, then strain or scoop out the solids.

Add sugar or other sweetener and milk to taste (you could add vanilla here as well).

Makes about 4 servings. (recipe is from one of Julie Sahni's Indian Cookbooks)

Try it! I love this recipe! You can even (double it and) refrigerate extras to drink later! You can do this before or after adding the sweetener and milk.


----------



## pleasantlyfurious (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the processed/chain chai drinks, too - and sadly they aren't usually too sweet for me. I have a major sweet tooth. But when I want something that fulfills the super-sweet craving but isn't quite as packed with unrecognizable ingredients I use a similar spice mix as L'lee but steep/boil it in a can of condensed milk. I'm sure you can google "chai condensed milk" for a few good recipes.


----------

